# 2011
,        
:
_    5 "   " ( 0710005).     5               .        ()  .        ,    ,      3   66 ( ,  ,    5 ). ( )       . 
3.               : 
1.  -         (       ()  ,        ,    ,      3   66).    - xls | doc | rtf | tif | pdf | jpg.; 
_
,     , ,  . ,       Excel,  ?        ,       ?

----------

,     ? 
 ,    ?

----------


## Lemori

4.28.2.

----------

,     4.28.2    ... 
   . . ...




> ,        
> :
>     5 "   " ( 0710005).     5               .        ()  .        ,    ,      3   66 ( ,  ,    5 ). ( )       .
> 3.               :
> 1.  -         (       ()  ,        ,    ,      3   66).    - xls | doc | rtf | tif | pdf | jpg.;
> 
>      ,     , ,  . ,       Excel,  ?       ,       ?

----------


## zaratushtra

?

----------

> ?


    .   -       .

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=53589481

----------


## 123456

-  ,   1  2,    (    .,. ). ,        66?

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53547388

----------

!   . , ,         2011.   -     . , !!!

----------

> !   . , ,         2011.   -     . , !!!





> ,


 ,      3

----------

!    .   -  .

----------


## sql

> ,     , ,  . ,       Excel,  ?        ,       ?


    .    3              .1,2,3,4     ,          .      .

----------

, ,       .  .    . (   -   : ,  ., ..).
    1,       ( )  " "  ,    ,      .     , ,     .     ,  .  , ,    "  175005".       xml,     ,   .     ,    , ,     ,      .  -       .,      1  2.
 .  ,     , ,   ,    xml-  . ,     .
        ,    ..
,      .

----------


## DW

(1c 8,2),    ,     1  2.      -     " "    .doc, .xls, .jpg      xml .
      ,   **  </>  </>
       CheckXML.
.            .
   ,          (   ?).

 XML           :



> </>
> 	</>
> </>

----------


## skolyko

-      ????

----------


## Dimple

,   -  . ,     .1  .2,    -     "   ",    -        :Silly:  


     -

----------

.  .     .

----------


## partyzanka

4/99
. 25.              ,                .
. 31.            :
  :
  ;
           ;
 (  )      .

    ,       ,   , ,    ,  .

   ,  .
  -     .

----------

,  .,       ,        ,  ,    ..   11 .         audit-it. ru      ,     ,        XX,          .      ,     .     ?!

----------


## YaMyxa

,        .        ,   1         ?     ,      ?       ?
    ,                  ?
!!!!!!

----------

?    ?

----------

> ,        .        ,   1         ?     ,      ?       ?
>     ,                  ?
> !!!!!!


     1 !  ,      Word      !            !   !      !

----------


## Tereza

> !   !


 ,     4 ++   .1  .2?     , ?  :Wow:

----------


## YaMyxa

> ,     4 ++   .1  .2?     , ?


    ,         !         .      . 

       ? :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## -13

1  2 ,           .

----------

> ,         !         .      . 
> 
>        ?


  ,   !         1 8.2! 
      ,          ?  ,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1 8.2

----------


## YaMyxa

> ,   !         1 8.2!


      ?
    ,     - ...  ,  ...   !       (((

----------

> ?
>     ,     - ...  ,  ...   !       (((


   ,        !    ,      !   !  !  :Big Grin:

----------

1 :

  , 
   1
         pdf
     1       .
        ""         .
          .

----------


## LIZI

.  18       . 18     .             .  .

----------

" "       "   "  "    ",     ?  ,    ?      ?   .

----------

,  -,  ,      .

----------


## 2007

. ,    12 (  !!!)   ?

----------

!  -    ???  ,      ???   ??  !!!

----------


## YaMyxa

(.)       .              .
   1      ,             ( , ,  ,   )      .
     1,2    .   -     .
  ++.        0   .   .

----------

!!!       ????

----------


## LIZI

> !!!       ????


 .  .1,2,3,4    ( ).   .

----------


## sql

28 . ,  , ,  .     1,2      , , , , /, ,  ,  ,     ,    .    .

----------

,       1 2 (  ).     ,     ,        .      ,          ,          ???

----------

.       .          .

----------

.1  2( ),        ,     ,    ?    ,     ,    ... -         ??

----------


## //

> 12 (  !!!)   ?


        12 ?

----------


## 16

> 28 . ,  , ,  .     1,2      , , , , /, ,  ,  ,     ,    .    .


     ?

----------


## 2007

> 12 ?


     Թ2   ( 66-).      3,      . -  8.     .

----------


## //

> Թ2   ( 66-).      3,      . -  8.     .


,         .?      ????

----------

66  02.07.2010- 6. ",   -          :
)                (    );
)                ,             .
     "   ","    ","     ,        (),               (, )".
     4/99 (  )" "-.III .5.      ,     ,       (                        ),    ,     ,          .
 ,         .

----------


## 2007

> ,         .?      ????


       ,    ,    .       .   ,         ?      ,  .   17.03,        .

----------

13  () .1  2 (  . 0710001  0710002)      .  ,    .   27 -  ,   .0710099    ...

----------

23    - ???
   4-    ??? 
    .

----------

,     ()

----------


## dana

> (.)       .              .
>    1      ,             ( , ,  ,   )      .
>      1,2    .   -     .
>   ++.        0   .   .


  ?       14-     1  2...    ,  . -   ...

----------

15  .  -   ,    ,

----------


## dana

> 15  .  -   ,    ,


   ...        15-. ,   14   ,     - ,      .

----------


## elepershina

66  02.07.10 ,  ,       ,     (  ). 

  :
",   -          :
)                (    );
)                ,             .
 -             1 - 4  .
7. ,             2011 .
)."

  ,    ?

----------


## YaMyxa

dana,
 15.          15  14     ,   1  2 .

----------


## YaMyxa

> 15  .  -   ,    ,


            ?

----------


## Missis Osipova

5??? ???     !      ??

----------


## sql

> .1  2( ),        ,     ,    ?    ,     ,    ... -         ??


   ,      .  ,     .   -   ,   .

----------


## sql

> ?


,      .

----------

. 1     .       -         .          :       .   1   ?
      ?     ",          "

----------

?   ,         ,     .

----------

Word 1997-2003

----------


## 16

> ,      .


     1 ,     ,   ,    ,  ?

----------


## ydnb

!     2011  - ,     -     ?

----------


## ydnb

> ?   ,         ,     .


, ,         .     .   :     ?   ? ,      ?

----------

,     ?    ?

----------

> Word 1997-2003


,    ?

----------

> , ,         .     .   :     ?   ? ,      ?


    - . , .   ..

----------

> ?


)   -  ,

----------


## dana

** , *YaMyxa* -   .    14     6 ,   -    ,     .  :Smilie:       ,  ,   1, 2, 3, 4,        -    ,  , . 
   15    ,   ,    ,   .       .

----------


## YaMyxa

> ,    ?


  2007  2010     " "    "  97-2003"

----------

> - . , .   ..


 -   .

 . , .   .

 ,           24  2007 . N 209- "        "   "  "   () ,  :

1.  -   
2.     2011   1
3.   2011   18.


 ..

----------

...   ,     ...       :      ?       ,    ... 
P.S.     ,  !!!!! !!!

----------

> ...   ,     ...       :      ?       ,    ... 
> P.S.     ,  !!!!! !!!


 90,01-90,03

----------

!  -  .... ,     -    ,     0,4 - ""     , 0,5 -  ?   ,    ....

----------

> !  -  .... ,     -    ,     0,4 - ""     , 0,5 -  ?   ,    ....


3.   2011   18.

----------


## sql

> 1 ,     ,   ,    ,  ?


      ,          .

----------


## sql

> ...   ,     ...       :      ?       ,    ... 
> P.S.     ,  !!!!! !!!


       ,   2     .     ,   ,  .

----------

1 7.  .       /.   9 ,    .        ,       (  , ,  -  .)?

----------

15   .1 , 2   (  .doc).         -( . 
  .

----------

(, , ...)?

----------

> ,       1 2 (  ).     ,     ,        .      ,          ,          ???


    -  .       ( .    ,   ),      .

----------

,   .
    () ,     .

      2011 

 ,         ,           ,                   .

----------


## 3228

?

----------

15   :  "  Ѩ",    ,     :  "   1-2,     ,  ".   ?

----------


## dana

> 15   :  "  Ѩ",    ,     :  "   1-2,     ,  ".   ?


-       ...     4 ,     14    .          .

----------

2011 .




 . 15.09.1999.   3226. 

       ( )         1  28.06.2002.,    . .

                    --     .

              49 ,       38 .

                  . 

                . 26.2        .
    ,    .

            ,    ,   .

          .          .

    ,   ,     .         .        . 

         ,      .  ,     40 . .           .



      ,         ,         .

           2011       2010     11,1% ,     2,2% .             - , ,    ..

        ,              -72 ..,  -29 .. 

      2011        ,     2012     ,     ,       ,              .  






                                                              ..


                                                         ..

----------

24-  .      .   3  4   .

----------

..       .   ,   : , , , . 
:
"    ,   .85  34      3-5  .    ,         .    .  ,      .         ,  ,           ( 400 !)   ."
  ...      ?

----------

,     .                (    ).

----------

.   .   :Frown:

----------


## mary54

???
  ,      ...

----------


## mary54

17  :
:
    2011    . ,  .1  .2?
:
 2011   .1  .2
  1 .      66

----------


## lara.b

,      .   ,  -  -,    - ,   . .    . -    50(51)  62   ,   - .      .   -     ,  ,   ?

----------

- ,         "" .

----------


## lara.b

> - ,         "" .



  ,     -,     ,   ,       ,    +,

----------

> ,     -,     ,   ,       ,    +,


  :Smilie: ?

----------


## lara.b

> ?


 
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/260914

----------

> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/260914


.

----------


## 2008

!      . , ..   ,    1   ,   ,     1 8.2.,   ". " -    )    - )))    () , ..    )

----------


## Glawbuch

> ..    )


    ,   ?   :Wink:

----------

!   .   ,  ,     ,      ,  .     ..

----------

> ?


      ,    ,   ,

----------


## gusiy-75

> (.)       .              .
>    1      ,             ( , ,  ,   )      .
>      1,2    .   -     .
>   ++.        0   .   .


        1????

----------

